# Lex Rex



## JM (Apr 6, 2007)

A friend of mine wrote the following article, I just wanted to share it with you.

A Review of Samuel Rutherford’s Work, Lex Rex with a Modern Application from Francis Schaeffer’s Work A Christian Manifesto

God bless,

j


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 6, 2007)

JM said:


> A friend of mine wrote the following article, I just wanted to share it with you.
> 
> A Review of Samuel Rutherford’s Work, Lex Rex with a Modern Application from Francis Schaeffer’s Work A Christian Manifesto
> 
> ...


Thoroughly fascinating 

Thanks for linking it.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 7, 2007)

These are good topics to think about--A Christian Manifesto, and Lex Rex we formative to my thinking a number of years ago about how it is that the Government ought to rule, and we ought to be ruled. King David, under the inspiration of the Spirit of God, gives the answer: 2 Samuel 23.3: The God of Israel said, the Rock of Israel spake to me, He that ruleth over men_ must be_ just, ruling in the fear of God. 

Ruling in the fear of God--that is certainly the key--The Law of God is King. 

The other principle I want to mention is that in the paper, the author brought out his belief in a "bottom up" approach to societal change, rather than a "top down" approach. Historically, I believe both are viable, although in our day, and in our country, the bottom up approach is more so. It has pleased God in these days to give us rulers that have no regard for ruling in His fear, and this is a sign of judgment not coming, but already here. 

It is indeed time for fathers and mothers to inculcate the faith once for all delivered to the saints into their children, and their children's children. 

This generation of children, X's Y's or whatever, and their children, have a great responsibility, and opportunity going forward in such a bottom up approach. The Lord brought a very great nation (Egypt) to its knees with His "small armies" (gnats, flies, frogs, locusts, etc.) finally taking their firstborn. Let us, as parents, honor the Lord with our "firstborn" our offspring, and who knows what He will do? He is certainly able to turn this nation, as her citizens under Him are *engaged in culture*, not fleeing it, claiming in their callings as janitors, CEO's, doctors, lawyers, electricians, homemakers, students, etc. ground for the Kingdom of God, letting their lights so shine so as to be a wintess to and impetus for the glory of God.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 7, 2007)

A Christian Manifesto was part of my growing up in the faith too. It was Schaeffer's work that brought a lot of things into focus for me, including Manifesto. 

Is there an electronic copy of Lex Rex online somewhere that I can download? I'd like to buy it, but I usually look for deals on used books, and that one is a tough one to happen to find.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 7, 2007)

JohnV said:


> A Christian Manifesto was part of my growing up in the faith too. It was Schaeffer's work that brought a lot of things into focus for me, including Manifesto.
> 
> Is there an electronic copy of Lex Rex online somewhere that I can download? I'd like to buy it, but I usually look for deals on used books, and that one is a tough one to happen to find.


 
http://www.constitution.org/sr/lexrex.htm


----------



## JohnV (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks, Chris. I was just popping up another IE to look for it, but decided to check the Board first. And lo, here it is. And I didn't even have to get up.


----------

